# Chelsea Grin guitar and bass rig (Axe FX + more!)



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

Any questions?


----------



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

No clue why the images rotated...


----------



## morbider (May 1, 2012)

Now this is just awesome.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 1, 2012)

That is pretty cool

I do have one question though: are the heads just being run as power amps for the fractals?


----------



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> That is pretty cool
> 
> I do have one question though: are the heads just being run as power amps for the fractals?



Yep. Dan and I run the 6505+, and Jason runs the ENGL.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2012)

well there go my pants...holy shit 

I aspire to have such an epig rig one day lol


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 1, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> Yep. Dan and I run the 6505+, and Jason runs the ENGL.



Cheers  

Do you think you guys will switch to dedicated power amps in the future? or is it advantageous to use the heads?


----------



## mike0 (May 1, 2012)

i find that a complete slap to the face of the 6505's preamp  but those are some totally awesome rigs you guys are running nonetheless. i'm super jealous. there's almost too much balls for me to handle, i damn near fainted.


----------



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Do you think you guys will switch to dedicated power amps in the future? or is it advantageous to use the heads?



We waited for Fryette to build us a 2/90/2 for about 5 months, but they never got all the parts in so we decided to continue to use our heads to power them.

Honestly, we love the tone we get doing it like this, and we are afraid of getting a power amp that just wouldn't sound as good. I would love to get a good ENGL power amp or something so we can have our entire band in just a rack, but in this case if for some reason any of our Axe Fx shit out (and they have), we can quiickly switch to just using our amps and bypass the Axe Fx altogether.


----------



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

mike0 said:


> i find that a complete slap to the face of the 6505's preamp  but those are some totally awesome rigs you guys are running nonetheless. i'm super jealous. there's almost too much balls for me to handle, i damn near fainted.



the 6505 preamp is definitely a step down from the Axe Fx, so we will let our 6505's preamp take a little rest until one day (god forbid) our Axe FX stops working.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 1, 2012)




----------



## metal_sam14 (May 1, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> We waited for Fryette to build us a 2/90/2 for about 5 months, but they never got all the parts in so we decided to continue to use our heads to power them.
> 
> Honestly, we love the tone we get doing it like this, and we are afraid of getting a power amp that just wouldn't sound as good. I would love to get a good ENGL power amp or something so we can have our entire band in just a rack, but in this case if for some reason any of our Axe Fx shit out (and they have), we can quiickly switch to just using our amps and bypass the Axe Fx altogether.



That's a brilliant idea, good stuff.


----------



## DMAallday (May 1, 2012)

that looks SICK!!! can you tell me what gauge strings the three of you dudes use!?


----------



## otisct20 (May 1, 2012)

Saw you guys in Fort Wayne just a week or two ago. And I drooled and then stared at your rig for a good ten minutes lol. Great Show btw!


----------



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

DMAallday said:


> that looks SICK!!! can you tell me what gauge strings the three of you dudes use!?


.10-.56 ernie ball strings tuned in drop A


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting. That is seriously one fucking epic rig!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 2, 2012)

Why not mesa 50/50 it?


----------



## j_m_s (May 2, 2012)

love those EBMM JP6s!


----------



## loktide (May 2, 2012)

cool 

based on my experience with an AxeFX standard and a VHT 2502, as well as running it into my VH4's poweramp, i'd definitely recommend using a head.

also, why did you have to wait 5 months for the fryette 2902s? they are usually on stock on a lot of places


----------



## CTID (May 2, 2012)

j_m_s said:


> love those EBMM JP6s!



They're JPX-7s, I think.


----------



## DoomJazz (May 2, 2012)

Nearly snapped my neck reviewing those rigs...


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 2, 2012)

Man, I want that Fender 300Pro.


----------



## CTID (May 2, 2012)

I just realized that you have 4 Axe-Fx Ultras and 2 that are something else.

Holy fuck.


----------



## Rojne (May 2, 2012)

CTID said:


> I just realized that you have 4 Axe-Fx Ultras and 2 that are something else.
> 
> Holy fuck.



Haha, the two first pic's are of the same rig! 

Looks cool, and the JP's.. damn!


----------



## CTID (May 2, 2012)

Rojne said:


> Haha, the two first pic's are of the same rig!



Derp. I didn't even see the seam between the two pictures! EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE NOW.


----------



## j_m_s (May 2, 2012)

CTID, my bad I meant to just type JPs in general! Must've typed JP6s because thats what I'm after now. *facepalm*


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 2, 2012)

Why is there an axe II in there/who uses that?

And wheres the cabs?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (May 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why not mesa 50/50 it?


 
He just gave his reason. The head's poweramps have good tone, and theyre a backup for when the axe fx shits out, which apparently they do a lot


----------



## Rojne (May 2, 2012)

CTID said:


> Derp. I didn't even see the seam between the two pictures! EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE NOW.



Hahah, I didn't see first either.. but I thought that it would be too good to be true!


----------



## Philligan (May 2, 2012)

In that last picture the neck on the sunburst JP looked really wide, I thought it was an 8 string and nearly had a heart attack.

Sweet rigs  do you notice any big differences between the Axe Fx 1 and 2?


----------



## amarshism (May 2, 2012)

are you just using the cabs for stage volume and sending the axe direct to foh, or actually micing them up?


----------



## Varkatzas (May 2, 2012)

amarshism said:


> are you just using the cabs for stage volume and sending the axe direct to foh, or actually micing them up?


We have tried running DI, but we find that it sounds too "shrill" and thin. We double mic our cabs with an SM57 and Marshal MXL 2001. We use Mesa oversized 4x12's.


----------



## Varkatzas (May 2, 2012)

Philligan said:


> In that last picture the neck on the sunburst JP looked really wide, I thought it was an 8 string and nearly had a heart attack.
> 
> Sweet rigs  do you notice any big differences between the Axe Fx 1 and 2?


There isn't a real difference in tone between the Axe Fx Ultra and 2, but the convenience of a USB port, bigger screen, more effects/comps etc etc is pretty nice.


----------



## Levanther (May 2, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> We have tried running DI, but we find that it sounds too "shrill" and thin. We double mic our cabs with an SM57 and Marshal MXL 2001. We use Mesa oversized 4x12's.



So DI with the Axe FX's isn't the best thing for you guys? even when using the Axe 2 with the stereo cab option?


----------



## Varkatzas (May 2, 2012)

Levanther said:


> So DI with the Axe FX's isn't the best thing for you guys? even when using the Axe 2 with the stereo cab option?


Yep. Nothing like double micing and getting actual air movement from the cab to the mic. We don't always play on the best PA's, and running DI on a shot PA is just the worst.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 2, 2012)

haha YES. I live in NZ so there arent many venues here with amazing p.a. I'm moving to a D.I rig but keeping my poweramp as a backup as 60% of our shows are vocal/kick in small p.a only.


----------



## Levanther (May 2, 2012)

So what everyone is basically stating is to have a really good power amp, preferably a real amp and not just like a Art Sla2?

It's great to get your opinion on this as you're a touring musician and have had experience in this!


----------



## Varkatzas (May 3, 2012)

Levanther said:


> So what everyone is basically stating is to have a really good power amp, preferably a real amp and not just like a Art Sla2?
> 
> It's great to get your opinion on this as you're a touring musician and have had experience in this!


There is nothing wrong with using a dedicated power amp, it's just all upon opinion and preference I guess. We use our heads just because we like the tone we get, and we are afraid of change. Also, if for some reason there is a problem with an Axe Fx one night, we can just unplug the loop and run direct through the 6505.


----------



## Levanther (May 3, 2012)

I see, thanks man!


----------



## amarshism (May 3, 2012)

Nice to see you guys still rocking some 'air'


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 3, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> Yep. Nothing like double micing and getting actual air movement from the cab to the mic. We don't always play on the best PA's, and running DI on a shot PA is just the worst.



respect lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting by the way man! Haters can hate all they want but you have to at least respect the man for taking the time to post his rig and field questions!


----------



## christheasian (May 5, 2012)

Dumb. I bet your guitar tech hates his life.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.
I don't. <3


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 6, 2012)

^ hahaha yeah I could imagine!


----------



## amarshism (May 6, 2012)

Why, seems like a pretty simple rig?


----------



## Tyler (May 6, 2012)

Ive been thinking about running FRFR instead of the power amp and cab combo. You may have me thinking about going back to the cabs lol. Dont you have to route patches differently though to get it to have the signal go to the power amp?


----------



## amarshism (May 7, 2012)

Just turn off power amp and cab sim iirc.


----------



## Adrian-XI (May 7, 2012)

I turn the cabs off but leave the power amp sims on. Each to their own. Might be different running through the return of an amp head, I haven't tried that yet...


----------



## metalvince333 (May 8, 2012)

Hey man! I'm really getting into your band lately and I checked a lot of recent live videos and since I have my axe fx on its way, would you mind sharing some of your axe fx patches or just tips to get something like your tone or Jason's ? Thanks!


----------



## Tyler (May 8, 2012)

metalvince333 said:


> Hey man! I'm really getting into your band lately and I checked a lot of recent live videos and since I have my axe fx on its way, would you mind sharing some of your axe fx patches or just tips to get something like your tone or Jason's ? Thanks!



^ bands almost never share patches bro


----------



## christheasian (May 10, 2012)

metalvince333 said:


> Hey man! I'm really getting into your band lately and I checked a lot of recent live videos and since I have my axe fx on its way, would you mind sharing some of your axe fx patches or just tips to get something like your tone or Jason's ? Thanks!



Honestly I could send you something, but it's not going to sound anything like their tones. The Fractals are SO sensitive. So unless you've got a EBMM BFR running through the same head and cab, it won't sound the same. Every patch I've got from either the scale the summit dudes or karl form misery signals sound like garbage unless you're using their gear. I would say punch in the das metall, give it some bass and develop your own tone with your own gear.


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty (May 24, 2012)

Gonna bump this a few pages for a couple questions, don't crucify me 
Whats that unit between the last axe fx and power conditioner? Are all of those 7s john petrucci guitars or a different EBMM guitar? I haven't seen JP's in some of those colors. 
Fucking sweet rigs btw


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty (May 26, 2012)

Bump. Still interested in what those units are and what they do.


----------



## jrg828 (May 26, 2012)

that quilted one in the back is amazing o.o
REALLY REALLY like the green and white ones too
awsome stuff man! diging the new sound as well


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 26, 2012)

SchfiftyWanSchfifty said:


> Bump. Still interested in what those units are and what they do.



I'm pretty sure those are two half rack wireless units. I can also see a Line G90 rack unit in there.


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty (May 26, 2012)

I saw the wireless'. I meant the silver 3u thing with 2 circles on the front.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 27, 2012)

SchfiftyWanSchfifty said:


> I saw the wireless'. I meant the silver 3u thing with 2 circles on the front.




That looks like a really old rack fan unit. They either pull heat from the top and push it out or pull air in the front to keep cool air circulating through the rack gear.


----------



## eugeneelgr (May 28, 2012)

Wierdly though alot of bands are going the axe fx >poweramp>cab>mic setup to avoid the horrors of having a lousy pa at the venue. But isnt most of what the audience is going to hear be coming from the pa anyway?The amp can't possibly be too loud to avoid the mic clipping.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 28, 2012)

eugeneelgr said:


> Wierdly though alot of bands are going the axe fx >poweramp>cab>mic setup to avoid the horrors of having a lousy pa at the venue. But isnt most of what the audience is going to hear be coming from the pa anyway?The amp can't possibly be too loud to avoid the mic clipping.



Yup. LOL. I've been touting that claim for awhile now.


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty (May 28, 2012)

Just get a couple high power PA speakers (QSC k12, Mackie 1531 ect) for monitors, go direct to FOH, and if the house's system isn't up to snuff then put those speakers up on stands and run FRFR 
Then procede to use shitty house monitors, lol.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel the best way would to get a portable high quality pa,and i mean portable,not mackie 1531 portable haha! Then proceed to use it as a amp and cab kinda way on stage and go direct to house pa. Makes way more sense than a poweramp and 4x12 cab imo. The difference between impulses and miced cabs imo,certainly dont justify having to bring a poweramp and cab along on tour. Heck you would have to make different patches too.


----------



## Sir-Riff-A-Lot (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey guys...
i was just wondering how far away from the strings you got your Crunch Labs on the bass and treble side since i am currently experimenting with the height on mine and really like the response of it on "evolve"...
Keep on shreddin guys...i personally really like the fact of jason joining you guys...you now sound more complete to my ears...
greets from germany
Tim


----------



## mredlin407 (Jun 13, 2013)

What do you guys use for cabs now? I really love your tones


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jun 17, 2013)

Kinda disappointed you guys aren't running 6505s anymore lol but the evolve tone is really great, really unique sounding. How did you record evolve? Was it straight into the computer or did you use the axe as a head and mic a cab like you do live?


----------



## vinniemallet (Jun 17, 2013)

What did they use instead of 6505's?



Nick6505djent said:


> Kinda disappointed you guys aren't running 6505s anymore lol but the evolve tone is really great, really unique sounding. How did you record evolve? Was it straight into the computer or did you use the axe as a head and mic a cab like you do live?


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jun 17, 2013)

vinniemallet said:


> What did they use instead of 6505's?


 axe fx ultras


----------

